# My first try with a 2008 calendar (13 images warning)



## Alex_B

not really an artsy calendar ... but some collection of travel images. mixed film and digital.

something seems to have gone wrong with the colour on some when converting them to jpg.

here they come (to be printed A3-landscape):


----------



## Mathias13

nice....october and december are my favorites


----------



## The_Caper

Holy Crap!

This Calender is great Alex. Nice images here. 

Makes me want to put it on my Fridge. 

Excellent work.


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks 



The_Caper said:


> Makes me want to put it on my Fridge.




you want to order one?


----------



## elektro

Alexander, that was wild!!!
You made the striking beautiful thing.
If I rightly understood that all shots you took yourself?
October, March and the cover are the best, IMHO.


----------



## Antarctican

Wow!! :hail:  Truly spectacular. Excellent choices, and I'm sure it was a difficult and time consuming task to narrow it down to just these 13.


----------



## tpe

Really well done and put together. Fantastic getting such a lot and well rounded selection, i hate to think how many hard decisions went into it. Insedently is each shot from its respective month in that bit of the world?

tim


----------



## LaFoto

Who-hooooooooo! You did it! You *did* it! (I never heard if my "Calendar-PM" has arrived!?!?! But yours look like they were ordered with yet someone else than where I ordered mine).

I find your pics put mine to shame, really!  But then I get (the farthest) to the cemeteries in Bremen or Hamburg, while you get to Egypt and the States and Paris and Dartmoor and Sweden and DETMOLD! :shock: I mean... how could I ever compete!?!?!!? (I won't even try...)


----------



## Robstar1619

Awsome pictures:thumbup:
Well done:hail:


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks 



elektro said:


> If I rightly understood that all shots you took yourself?




yes, as a photographer I have no other choice but use my own images


----------



## Alex_B

tpe said:


> i hate to think how many hard decisions went into it. Insedently is each shot from its respective month in that bit of the world?



Yes, each shot except the first one .. it seems I do not shoot alot in January :mrgreen:

Lots of hard decisions, true, especially the film/digital question, now half of the shots id film, the other half digital. Also having it all landscape-format, almost panoramic, excluded a lot of otherwise nice option.

I am considering doing one or two more calendars  This time maybe with themes like fauna and flora or one particular country, not sure.


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Who-hooooooooo! You did it! You *did* it! (I never heard if my "Calendar-PM" has arrived!?!?!



strange! it did arrive and I send you a thank you PM! ... hmm ...



> But yours look like they were ordered with yet someone else than where I ordered mine).



yes, I tried your suggestion, but their software would crash on my system saying that some version number was wrong ... strange as I just downloaded that version from their webpage.

So I chose fotobuch.de  (also send you this in a PM )



> I find your pics put mine to shame, really!



Come on ...don't be stupid  Actually you know I am jealous that you had such a nice scheme and your calender appears much more artsy regarding the images.

It is easy to impress people with pictures from exotic countries...



> while you get to Egypt and the States and Paris and Dartmoor and Sweden and *DETMOLD*! :shock: I mean... how could I ever compete!?!?!!? (I won't even try...)



I thought it funny to have a major German city in there as well


----------



## Alex_B

Robstar1619 said:


> Awsome pictures:thumbup:
> Well done:hail:



Thanks 

















*And now everyone guess which images are digital and which ones are slide film.* :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:
			
		

> I thought it funny to have a major German city in there as well


"Major"??? Cough-cough!   

And :cry: --- no thank-you-PM from you. I am still waiting :cry:


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> "Major"??? Cough-cough!


 
Never heard of Detmold-Metropolis? 



> And :cry: --- no thank-you-PM from you. I am still waiting :cry:



  oh . :hug::


----------



## Tangerini

Lovely Alex!  You have chosen such a wonderful series of photos (not that you'd have anything else to select from)!


----------



## Alex_B

thanks 



Tangerini said:


> Lovely Alex!  You have chosen such a wonderful series of photos (not that you'd have anything else to select from)!



oh, i also have a pile of rubbish images


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> oh, i also have a pile of rubbish images


 
Haven't we all got those as well, and by the shoebox?
The important thing is to be able to make the distinction!


----------



## Antarctican

The July image from Sweden....looks quite like a Norwegian scientist's town I visited... was this one also where some scientists lived while researching?


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> The July image from Sweden....looks quite like a Norwegian scientist's town I visited... was this one also where some scientists lived while researching?



No, this is actually a several centuries "church village". Farmers in the savage north of Sweden  could only make it to church once a week or a month (depending on how far from the nearest town they lived), so they had very small houses scattered around the church, where they could stay for a night or two.


----------



## Alex_B

ok, it is official now... 2 more are in the pipeline


----------



## LaFoto

What's the other two themes then?


----------



## lostprophet

great stuff mate


----------



## Alex_B

thanks 

the other two themes will be "wildlife" (ok, tiny butterflies are not THAT wild  ... and ancient Egypt)


----------



## LaFoto

Sounds good! I want to see them in a thread like this one, too (this is a "Moderator's Order" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!! )


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Sounds good! I want to see them in a thread like this one, too (*this is a "Moderator's Order"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! )



*gulp*


----------



## Alex_B

Despotism at its best!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, you know me well enough by now. "Despot" is my second name  (had to look up its spelling, actually ... ).


----------



## Alex_B

Well, LaDespot, is it OK when I post the next calendar within the next 120 minutes?


----------



## LaFoto

Oooooooommmmmmmmmmmm :scratch: ----- weeeeeellll, yes. Just about acceptable    (Let's hope that name is not going to stick!!!! :shock: )


----------



## Alex_B

here comes the next one : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103377


----------



## Chiller

Nicely done man. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> Nicely done man. :thumbup::thumbup:



thanks


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> thanks


 

No probs bro.   You did a great job man. 

My calender just went to print today.  woo hoo.  Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> No probs bro.   You did a great job man.
> 
> My calender just went to print today.  woo hoo.  Cant wait to see it finished.



post it here! post it !! post it!!


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> post it here! post it !! post it!!


 
I will pm you some of the photos.....k?


----------



## Alex_B

Got them! thanks .. will comment later 

I am working on calendar 4 at the moment 

Edit: calendar 4 submitted to the printing service


----------



## .Serenity.

You have seen some amazingly beautiful sights!


----------



## Alex_B

.Serenity. said:


> You have seen some amazingly beautiful sights!



yes, sometimes I was lucky


----------



## KenCo

Fantastic set and lovely calendar and layout.
Ken.


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks Ken 

the credits for the layout, especially the calendar part, must go to the layout program though.


----------



## Alex_B

last bump


----------



## juju86

Wow.. hehe i dont know what else to say.. looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ksharlow

The images are stunning! 
Wow!


----------



## invisible

Märs, Oktober and Dezember! Beautiful stuff.


----------



## BoblyBill

Beautiful Alex!!!!


----------



## rjackjames

wow stunning images.....I love them all. Great work.


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks all


----------



## Dmitri

wonderful job, Alex. I hope you sell many copies


----------



## Alex_B

Dmitri said:


> wonderful job, Alex. I hope you sell many copies



I do not sell them, they are just for relatives and friends. Made 4 types.


----------



## Yemme

Oh I love it...  I really love..

February

March

August

November &#8211; It&#8217;s my birthday month and I had the guts to climb it.  Fun going up hated going down.  God bless the rope!  

December


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks! 



Yemme said:


> November &#8211; It&#8217;s my birthday month and I had the guts to climb it.  Fun going up hated going down.  God bless the rope!



climbing it is not allowed anymore, unless you are very nice and ask the right people at the right time of the day


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> Thanks!
> climbing it is not allowed anymore, unless you are very nice and ask the right people at the right time of the day



Are you serious.. I loved going to Chichen Itza, went twice cause I loved it so much (plus buying the jewelry along the way).  It is a beautiful place.  The top view is gorgeous.  Great shot though... Now you make me want to book a trip to mexico.


----------



## toofpaste

April kicks ass.


----------



## Dmitri

Alex_B said:


> I do not sell them, they are just for relatives and friends. Made 4 types.



ahh, my apologies. Still a wonderful job tho


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks 



Yemme said:


> Are you serious.. I loved going to Chichen Itza, went twice cause I loved it so much (plus buying the jewelry along the way).  It is a beautiful place.  The top view is gorgeous.  Great shot though... Now you make me want to book a trip to mexico.




you can find many more shots of Mexico on the link in my signature


----------



## Yemme

Great Images Alex... Lovely!


----------



## Alex_B

thanks Yemme


----------

